# 10th Annual Carson City Rendezvous Dutch oven cook off and BBQ competition!



## ncdodave (Feb 12, 2008)

I know I'm new here but, I'd like to invite everyone to Carson City, Nv for the 10th annual Dutch oven cook off and DOG on June 13-15,2008. This year is a big year for the Carson City Rendezvous which is in its 25th year celebration of Carson City's 125th birthday. So, in addition to a very fun and exciting Dutch oven cook off on Sunday and Dutch oven gathering on Saturday. I have been asked to also host a BBQ competition for Saturday to coinside with the Dutch oven Gathering (DOG) starting at 6 pm. Categories will be brisket, ribs, and chicken. I'm working with John Asuaga's sp. Nugget to see if they will sponsor the event and donate a couple of places for the winning teams to go to the rib cook off in Reno. 

If anyone is interested in joining for great Dutch oven cooking or awesome BBQ competition contact me so I can send out a registration packet. We have free camping spaces for those staying the whole weekend if you complete registration by May 15, 2008 This would be a great time for new teams to try competiting and seasoned and well smoked teams to have a fun weekend cooking and eating and just having fun in downtown Carson City!

Contact me for a packet at: http://castironitis.webs.com and fill out the info on the competition page and I'll send you a packet right away! There are a lot of great prizes for1st to 5th place!


----------

